# 1st Annual 'Give Thanks for Bicycles' Indoor Bicycle Swap Meet Dudley Ma



## catfish (Oct 29, 2009)

http://oldroads.com/dudley/


LOCATED IN THE EPICENTER OF MA-CT-RI we are having our 1st annual GIVE THANKS for BICYCLES Thanksgiving bike show and swap meet. Room for over 1000 bikes. 


Bike shops and Bike dealers/collectors call 800-336-BIKE (2453) or reply to this ad 
direct email coololdbikes@gmail.com 


WHEN: SATURDAY November 21st from 7 am until you leave 
WHERE: DUDLEY MA at the WEBSTER Line (rt 12) in the Historic Stevens Mills building 


directions MA pike to exit 10 395 south to exit 2 follow through Webster center to the Giant Mill towers on the right behind the BP Gas station. 


http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2009)

Bump!   This is going to be good. Don't miss it.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 19, 2009)

*easter island*

hi, at the next bike show can you tell about the trip to easter island ,, i have always wanted to go,, thanks walter branche


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2010)

Walter, I'd be happy too.


----------

